# Strenght and lifting books



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jj542gb6b91tbwz/XC6YiD8EgY

Jim Wendler - 531

Jim Wendler - Beyond 531

Pavel Tsatsouline and Andy Bolton - Deadlift Dynamite : How to master king of all strenght exercises

Jamie Lewis - Destroy the opposition

Robert U. Newton - Expression and Development of Maximal Muscle Power

Christian Thibaudeau and Anthony Roberts : Jekyll to Hyde, Extreme Muscle Transformation

Juggernaut - Bench

Juggernaut - Squat

Juggernaut - Deadlift

Kelly Starret : Becoming a supple leopard : The utimate guide to resolving pain,preventing injury and optimizing athletic performance

Florence Peterson Kendall : Muscles : Testing and function, with posture and pain

Mark Rippetoe and Lon Kilgore : Practical programming for strenght training

Lyle McDonald - The stubborn fat solution

Added:

The Cube Method by Brandon Lilly

The Texas Method

The Texas Method Advanced

NOTE : If the links appear to broken PM me or quote me and I will fix them soon as possible.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Felipe92 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yzmiebaoghmk73c/TDGkgPN8dQ
> 
> Jim Wendler - 531
> 
> ...


What ones did you find the best books mate?

And thanks too for them!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Bah, any chance of re-ups mate? Getting errors when I click any of them, or is it just me?


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

adam28 said:


> What ones did you find the best books mate?
> 
> And thanks too for them!


You`re welcome. 3 Juggernaut books have interesting tips about warmup, placing the bar,etc. . Wendlers 531 is good but doesn`t work for me. My favorite is Texas method on which my current strenght training is based.

What I have learned so far : 20 min warmup is necessary (lunges before deadlift to activate hamstrings),do lot of stretching, 10-15 mins every night on foam roller really improves recovery, shrug bar deadlift will force you to use hamstrings (I was pulling mostly with my back),planks with weight twice a week to improve abs strenght, find good powerlifter or weightlifter to help you with technique, filming your lifts will make it easier to spot mistakes and track progress.


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

I said:


> Bah' date=' any chance of re-ups mate? Getting errors when I click any of them, or is it just me?[/quote']
> 
> I got errors too. I changed folder name to Lifting1 and now download works.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jj542gb6b91tbwz/XC6YiD8EgY


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

:thumbup1:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

adam28 said:


> What ones did you find the best books mate?
> 
> And thanks too for them!


Been having a flick through the Christian Thibaudeau & Anthony Roberts book, it's brilliant :thumb: Very much an 'everything you need to know about bodybuilding' type book, in depth looks into training and training methods, methods of dieting for mass or fat loss, steroid and drug usage including cycles, as well as a lot of sciencey stuff in general.


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

I said:


> Been having a flick through the Christian Thibaudeau & Anthony Roberts book' date=' it's brilliant :thumb: Very much an 'everything you need to know about bodybuilding' type book, in depth looks into training and training methods, methods of dieting for mass or fat loss, steroid and drug usage including cycles, as well as a lot of sciencey stuff in general.[/quote']
> 
> If you are interested in cycles and AAS you can download more books from link I have posted here :
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/251437-steroid-books.html


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Cant seem to get any, just says errors. Any ideas? Im using an ipad if that Matters. Cheers


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot, these will come in handy one day no doubt!


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

Felipe92 said:


> If you are interested in cycles and AAS you can download more books from link I have posted here : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/251437-steroid-books.html


All the links are broken for these ones mate.


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

g-unot said:


> All the links are broken for these ones mate.


Sorry, I fixed them.

Dropbox had some vulnerability with their database and they disabled acces to all shared links without sending me notice. Yesterday morning I checked links and they had worked perfectly.


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

Felipe92 said:


> Sorry, I fixed them.
> 
> Dropbox had some vulnerability with their database and they disabled acces to all shared links without sending me notice. Yesterday morning I checked links and they had worked perfectly.


Much appreciated.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Reps to the OP for this. Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for these, it looks like im gonna be busy for a while


----------

